
Climate Grief [video] - HNLurker2
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CqCx9xU_-Fw
======
ohiovr
Revelation 7:16 references scortching heat Revelation 11:18 "The nations were
angry, and your wrath has come. The time has come for judging the dead, and
for rewarding your servants the prophets and your people who revere your name,
both great and small— and for destroying those who destroy the earth.”

So it is like the video says, an apocalypse

~~~
HNLurker2
My aunt is in a cult (was) that believed that the USA will perish because she
worships a guy called William M. Branham. She has photos of him in her small
apartment when i visited her. I don't talk to my family because of this

